
Raspbian Update Breaks Devices - ralphmender
https://mender.io/blog/raspbian-update-breaks-devices
======
ksaj
Is the device actually broken, or is the image merely corrupted, where burning
a new SSD image will allow you to boot the not-actually-broken device?

I find it unlikely the device is actually broken. The file system, sure...

~~~
iforgotpassword
Yeah, bad title. It just mesesed up the install, device is still fine. Article
even contains the fix.

~~~
ksaj
The fix seems to be using some other software or whatever. I think a more
important bit of advice that the article should provide is to ensure any data
you need to keep should always be backed up.

In truth, this bug was embarrassing and probably annoying, but no worse than
garden variety SSD card failures. No 3rd party rescue software is needed if
you prepare for the inevitable SSD failures from the start.

~~~
Data_Junkie
Mender isn't a "rescue" program, it's a solid tool for firmware distributors
to be able to update devices and avoid this problem. Article is marketing
material, but good advice.

